

On Wearing a Suit - orhanturkoglu
http://gerger.co/yalimslodge/2011/09/15/on-wearing-a-suit/

======
dazzawazza
I never wear a suit. I know it counts against me with some people.... but I
don't want to work with those people. I don't even wear suits to funerals or
weddings. If people don't want me to come that's fine with me.

Life is too short to worry about these things.

~~~
yalimgerger
I worry that you are loading too much meaning to a suit and might be
undercutting yourself subconsciously. What does a suit represent to you?

Not wearing proper attire to weddings and especially to funerals might also
hurt people's feeling who are close to the deceased or the happy couple. I
don't mean that you have to wear a suit for these occasions at all but during
these events a proper attire is a sign of care and compassion.

------
wccrawford
While it's true that it'll never work against you, it could fail to work -for-
you. In that case, it has technically worked against you because you failed to
realize the potential of the meeting because of it.

It all comes down to knowing yourself, your business, your clients, and your
clients' businesses.

If you can't tell when to wear a suit or not, wear a suit. If you can tell,
you don't need this advice.

~~~
yalimgerger
I have also never seen anybody receive a negative remark for wearing a suit to
a business meeting but I've seen the opposite often.

~~~
mentat
I've had people refuse to recognize that I was a technology person if I was
wearing a suit since "only business people wear suits." That could be a issue
if your role is to be recognized as a technical expert by people who might not
be. It can be addressed in most situations, but it comes at an effort cost of
overcoming expectations. People use variation in clothing as a queue for
expectation.

